# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی تبریز یا پزشکی ایران ؟

## iSalar

سلام
من ۲۸۸ منطقه ۲ شدم (۵۸۱ کشوری )
خودمم ساکن شهر میانه ام ، آذربایجان شرقی ، خودم خیلی تبریز رو دوست دارم ولی تو خانواده میگن برو ایران !
واقعا موندم ...
ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین ، واقعا دو راهی سختیه !
راستی تبریز ۱۸۰ کیلومتر با ما فاصله داره ، مسیرش هم با اتوبوسه ولی تهران ۵۰۰ کیلومتر با قطار

----------


## saran98

سلام تبریک میگم
تبریز برید بهتره به نظر من هر چی به شهر خودتون نزدیکتر باشید بهتره

----------


## amin firoozniya

سلام‌
ببینید‌ این موضوع اول از همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره‌ که چقدر به خانوادت وابسته هستی و برات میزان فاصله دانشگاه از شهرت مهمه‌ یا نه‌؟
دومین فاکتور شرایط علمی دو دانشگاه مد‌نظرت هست ممکنه الان که وارد جو دانشگاه نشدی فک کنی دانشگاه ایران شرایط علمی متفاوتی نسبت به تبریز داره در صورتی که اینطور نیست‌(رتبه بندی دانشگاه‌ها که جاهای مختلف منتشر میشه رو زیاد مورد توجه قرار نده‌ فاکتور های مختلفی اون داره)امروزه با تغییرات ریفرمی که  همه دانشگاه‌ها‌ انجام دادن‌ تفاوت علمی دانشگاه‌ها خ کمتر‌ شده‌ برسه به اینکه هر دو اینها به اصطلاح تیپ‌۱ هستن‌ و سطح علمی مشابه‌ای دارن‌
به نظر من هرچه‌ در دوره عمومی که یک دوره سخت‌‌ و طاقت‌فرسا هست  به خانوادت نزدیکتر باشی بهتره‌؛ ایشالا‌
واسه تخصص‌ اون موقع بزرگتر شدی و راحتتر می تونی سختی‌ها رو تحمل کنی‌ اگه خواستی راه دورتر بری‌

----------


## sidmeier

اون نزدیک تره خیلی بهتره همین جوری پزشکی سخته حالا دور از خانواده بدتر میشه

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام
> من ۲۸۸ منطقه ۲ شدم (۵۸۱ کشوری )
> خودمم ساکن شهر میانه ام ، آذربایجان شرقی ، خودم خیلی تبریز رو دوست دارم ولی تو خانواده میگن برو ایران !
> واقعا موندم ...
> ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین ، واقعا دو راهی سختیه !
> راستی تبریز ۱۸۰ کیلومتر با ما فاصله داره ، مسیرش هم با اتوبوسه ولی تهران ۵۰۰ کیلومتر با قطار


سلام همشهری :Yahoo (4):  
برو تبریز اشتباه نکن اولا رنک دانشگاه تبریز از ایران بهتره دوما نزدیکه اینکه نزدیکه خیلییی خوبه به خانواده بگو که دلنشگاه تبریز خیلیی بهتر از دانشگاه ایرانه
امیدوارم موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام
> من ۲۸۸ منطقه ۲ شدم (۵۸۱ کشوری )
> خودمم ساکن شهر میانه ام ، آذربایجان شرقی ، خودم خیلی تبریز رو دوست دارم ولی تو خانواده میگن برو ایران !
> واقعا موندم ...
> ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین ، واقعا دو راهی سختیه !
> راستی تبریز ۱۸۰ کیلومتر با ما فاصله داره ، مسیرش هم با اتوبوسه ولی تهران ۵۰۰ کیلومتر با قطار


سلام همشهری :Yahoo (4):  
برو تبریز اشتباه نکن اولا رنک دانشگاه تبریز از ایران بهتره دوما نزدیکه اینکه نزدیکه خیلییی خوبه به خانواده بگو که دلنشگاه تبریز خیلیی بهتر از دانشگاه ایرانه
امیدوارم موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehran_kh10

سلام.تبریز 100% بهتره.من خودم اهل تبریزم و میخوام سال بعد هرجور شده دندان تبریز رو بیارم حتما.میشه لطف کنی کتابا و دی وی دی ها یا کلاسایی که استفاده کردی رو بگی؟اگه میشه منابع درسنامه و تست رو اگه تو یک کتاب نیست جدا بگو.ممنون.ایشاللا موفق میشی.

----------


## iSalar

> سلام تبریک میگم
> تبریز برید بهتره به نظر من هر چی به شهر خودتون نزدیکتر باشید بهتره


خیلی ممنونم
منم به همین فکر میکنم

----------


## iSalar

> سلام‌
> ببینید‌ این موضوع اول از همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره‌ که چقدر به خانوادت وابسته هستی و برات میزان فاصله دانشگاه از شهرت مهمه‌ یا نه‌؟
> دومین فاکتور شرایط علمی دو دانشگاه مد‌نظرت هست ممکنه الان که وارد جو دانشگاه نشدی فک کنی دانشگاه ایران شرایط علمی متفاوتی نسبت به تبریز داره در صورتی که اینطور نیست‌(رتبه بندی دانشگاه‌ها که جاهای مختلف منتشر میشه رو زیاد مورد توجه قرار نده‌ فاکتور های مختلفی اون داره)امروزه با تغییرات ریفرمی که  همه دانشگاه‌ها‌ انجام دادن‌ تفاوت علمی دانشگاه‌ها خ کمتر‌ شده‌ برسه به اینکه هر دو اینها به اصطلاح تیپ‌۱ هستن‌ و سطح علمی مشابه‌ای دارن‌
> به نظر من هرچه‌ در دوره عمومی که یک دوره سخت‌‌ و طاقت‌فرسا هست  به خانوادت نزدیکتر باشی بهتره‌؛ ایشالا‌
> واسه تخصص‌ اون موقع بزرگتر شدی و راحتتر می تونی سختی‌ها رو تحمل کنی‌ اگه خواستی راه دورتر بری‌


سلام نه بستگی خاصی به خانواده ندارم  :Yahoo (117): 
واللا رنکینگ دانشگاه تبریز از ایران بهتره ! فقط ایران تنها مزیتش تهران بودنشه همین

----------


## iSalar

> سلام همشهری 
> برو تبریز اشتباه نکن اولا رنک دانشگاه تبریز از ایران بهتره دوما نزدیکه اینکه نزدیکه خیلییی خوبه به خانواده بگو که دلنشگاه تبریز خیلیی بهتر از دانشگاه ایرانه
> امیدوارم موفق باشی


اوه اوه  مگه از میانم کسی انجمن کنکور میاد ؟  :Yahoo (94): 
آره ظاهراً تبریز داره تصویب میشه

----------


## iSalar

> سلام.تبریز 100% بهتره.من خودم اهل تبریزم و میخوام سال بعد هرجور شده دندان تبریز رو بیارم حتما.میشه لطف کنی کتابا و دی وی دی ها یا کلاسایی که استفاده کردی رو بگی؟اگه میشه منابع درسنامه و تست رو اگه تو یک کتاب نیست جدا بگو.ممنون.ایشاللا موفق میشی.������


بله حتما ولی اینجا نوشتن و توضیح دادن برام سخته 
اگه میشه تو تل پیام بدین بهتر راهنمایی کنم salartlb

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> اوه اوه ������ مگه از میانم کسی انجمن کنکور میاد ؟ 
> آره ظاهراً تبریز داره تصویب میشه


بلی که میانالیام :Yahoo (4):  آما تهراندا اوتوروخ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
الحمدلله ان شا الله موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):  اگه شد بیا با هم دیگه در ارتباط باشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## INFERNAL

تبریز رو بزن

----------


## Amiirsd21

دوست عزیز برو تبریز 




راستی 288 ایران میاره؟؟؟؟
من 255 شدم مشاورا میگن ایران نمیاری (میگن نیمسال دوم اصفهان شاید بیاری)

----------


## Shiva_n

به نظرم تبریز بری بهتره، هم دانشگاه تبریز از لحاظ علمی سطح بالایی داره و هم اینکه به خانوادت نزدیکتر هستی

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بله حتما ولی اینجا نوشتن و توضیح دادن برام سخته ������
> اگه میشه تو تل پیام بدین بهتر راهنمایی کنم salartlb


جفتشون از لحاظ علمی خوبن. هر کدوم یه مزیت هایی دارن یه معایبی. سوا از دانشگاهش، شهر تهران بهتر از تبریزه و هم چنین ازادی بیشتری داره. اگه اهل صفا باشی  ولی خوب تبریزم نزدیکه. بستگی به خودت داره....
تبریزم اهل میانه زیاد داریم میتونی همشهریاتو پیدا کنی.

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

قطعا هر کدوم که به محل زندگیتون نزدیکتره چون پزشکی عمومی بیشتر به خودت بستگی داره نه دانشگاه.. مهم تخصصه که حدالامکان تهران باشین بهتره

----------


## Raha_Fard

سلام به نظرم برو تبریز , مشاور من هم بین تبریز و ایران مونده بود ک رفت تبریز و الان هم خیلی راضیه و میگه استاداش و بچه ها عالی اند و سطح علمی خوبی داره و از ایران بهتره و الانم خیلی خوشحاله :Yahoo (106):

----------


## M.javaddd

معلومه ایران

----------


## Amin6

معلووومه كه ايران
تبريك ميگم؛ همون موقعم كه درصداتو گزاشتي گفتم تهرانم شايد بياري تبريز ك هيچي
ولي قطعا برو ايران
دانشگاه خيلي خوبييه
از كتابخونش كه ديگه نگم واست! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (8):  (ديدم دانشگاهشو)

----------


## therealfarshid

برای شما تبریز بهتره گرچه کلا تبریز رنکینگ بهتری هم داره نسبت به ایران
ولی اگه من بودم چون شیراز هستم نمیرفتم تبریز چون توی دوران اینترنی باید میرفتم بیمارستان اونجا هم خب بیمار که میاد ترکی حرف میزنه و من نمی فهمیدم! البته شاید تو اون 4 سال ترکی رو یاد میگرفتم اما کلا به ریسکش واسه من نمی ارزید!

----------


## vahidz771

بستگی داره دوری از خانواده برات خوب باشه یا نزدیکی دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
تهران بری شاید هر دو سه ماه یبار بری خانوادتو ببینی :Yahoo (21):  (از لحاظ مسافت نمیگم، خابگاه بهت میسازه دیگه نمیتونی کمتر از دو ماه بمونی، مورد داریم از اول مهر که اومد نرفت، نرفت، نرفت تا اینکه 27 اسفند انداختنش بیرون :Yahoo (21):  فاصله شهرش هم کلا 300 کیلومتر بود :Yahoo (21): )
مورد دوم هم یکی دیگه گفت و اونم آزادی هست :Yahoo (21): 
اصن حدیث داریم از امیر خلوت که میگه:
*تهران شده پاتایا، شهرِ فرنگ بَه چه قشنگ با دافا
موفق باشی
*

----------


## Negin796

شده تا حالا کسی تو تبریز عمومی بخونه ولی برای تخصص تهران قبول شه؟

----------


## Evill96

همشهری جون برو تهران بخون ... بیای تبریز گیر خانوم شیرزاد میفتی پوست از کله ت میکنه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی خارج از شوخی شک نکن تهران خیلی سر تره من خودم الان تبریز میخونم قبلا تهرانم درس خوندم ... بدون تردید تهران رو انتخاب میکنم نه به خاطر عشق و صفا و ازادی و این چیزا ... در هر صورت تهران پایتخته و فرصت های پیش رو خیلی زیادی جلوته ... اینده ی خودتو تو تبریز تباه نکن  :Yahoo (83):  موفق باشی افتخار میکنم همشهری های موفقی دارم  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Evill96

> شده تا حالا کسی تو تبریز عمومی بخونه ولی برای تخصص تهران قبول شه؟



تبریز که هیچ خاهر دوستم دندون زاهدان بود برا تخصص بهشتی قبول شد

----------


## iSalar

> بلی که میانالیام آما تهراندا اوتوروخ
> الحمدلله ان شا الله موفق باشی اگه شد بیا با هم دیگه در ارتباط باشیم


عع  :Yahoo (76): دییرم آخی میانا دان هش کس گلمز بورا :Yahoo (94): 
بلی حتما ، آی دی می یازمیشام بااا ، مسیج آتارسان دانیشاریق

----------


## iSalar

> تبریز رو بزن


چرا ؟؟ دلیل لطفا

----------


## iSalar

> دوست عزیز برو تبریز 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راستی 288 ایران میاره؟؟؟؟
> من 255 شدم مشاورا میگن ایران نمیاری (میگن نیمسال دوم اصفهان شاید بیاری)


پارسال با ۴۰۳ شهر ما ایران آورد

----------


## pourya78

> پارسال با ۴۰۳ شهر ما ایران آورد


داداش منتظر مصاحبه  هستیم !!!!!!!!

----------


## iSalar

> داداش منتظر مصاحبه  هستیم !!!!!!!!


چشم

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> عع دییرم آخی میانا دان هش کس گلمز بورا
> بلی حتما ، آی دی می یازمیشام بااا ، مسیج آتارسان دانیشاریق


هاردا یازیبسان؟!

----------


## mehdiaga

از لحاظ علمی تبریز از لحاظ کیفی تهران

----------


## mehdiaga

فقط تبریز

----------

